#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > First year Notes >  >  Davisson-Germer Experiment in engineering physics 2 pdf free download

## meera zaid khan

This simple apparatus send an electron beam with an adjustable energy to  a crystal surface, and then measures the current of electrons detected  at a particular scattering angle theta. The results of an energy scan at  a particular angle and an angle scan at a fixed energy are shown below.  Both show a characteristic shape indicative of an interference pattern  and consistent with the planar separation in the crystal. This was  dramatic proof of the wave nature of matter.





  Similar Threads: Introduction to Modern Physics pdf free download in engineering physics 2 Extension to electron particle-davisson and german experiment in engineering physics 2 pdf free download Introduction to Modern Physics in engineering physics 2 pdf free download Engineering applications of Interference phenomenon in engineering physics 1 pdf free download Michelson- Morley experiment in engineering physics 1 pdf free download

----------

